
Running ASP.NET 5 on Lego Mindstorms EV3 - plurby
http://bleedingnedge.com/2015/11/08/asp-net-5-on-lego-mindstorms-ev3-using-ev3dev/
======
iamflimflam1
I recently started looking at ASP.Net again after a gap of almost 10 years
doing non Microsoft stuff.

It's been a surprisingly pleasant experience. I would put it easily on a par
with Ruby On Rails for ease in getting a site up and running.

Windows Azure has also been a nice surprise.

~~~
eterm
My biggest hurdle right now with ASP is actually the tooling.

I'm a huge visual studio fan, it's far better than anything else out there for
coding, but for ASP it's in a very strange place right now. It's not clear
whether dependencies should be managed through nuget, npm, bower, grunt. It's
not clear whether unit testing should be done through visual studio or through
external test runners especially for javascript tests.

The move to client-heavy libraries has broken down what was a neat model for
references and left visual studio looking a bit confused.

I hope what seems to be a move toward npm will help smooth this out.

~~~
Maarten88
I'm using all of them in my project, as this seems to be the direction
Microsoft is taking as well:

\- Nuget for serverside .net (.cs, .dll) and msbuild (.target) dependencies

\- npm for javascript development dependencies (grunt/gulp)

\- bower for clientside dependencies (.less/.scss, .js)

I'm using the new VS online build stuff as well. In git, none of the
dependencies are checked in. So the build starts with npm install, bower
install and nuget / restore, then it runs gulp and finally msbuild.

I'm pretty happy with it.

~~~
wintersFright
this is exactly right. It isn't confused as parent says. They are no longer
forcing js packages to be bundled into nuget where they tend to grow stale.
The nuget angular package was actually maintained by scott hanselman. Why
duplicate the effort when angular is published by the angular team on bower?

Instead of reinventing the wheel, they are leaning heavily on existing OSS
that already does the job very well. eg: No more bundling in MVC, that is what
gulp/grunt tasks do for the non MS world, so use that too.

No more MSTest which is a poor clone of Nunit, XUnit is the default tool and
is used for all ASP.NET internal framework tests.

------
voltagex_
Site's struggling - [https://archive.is/fudBd](https://archive.is/fudBd) is a
recent mirror.

